# Chat Facebook à disparu de l'app



## Azergoth (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Désolé, c'est sans doute une question idiote, mais la partie chat de l'application ( native) de Facebook à disparue chez moi... Elle se trouvait sur la droite et marchait pas trop mal 


Tiens, maintenant que j'y pense, c'est peut-être suite à la mise à jour de 5.0.1. Ce serait ça ? Auquel cas c'est dommage ... Je précise qu'il s'agit d'un iPad 2 dans mon cas.


Désolé si c'est une question débile mais je suis tout nouveau sur ce peti joujou...


À bientôt


----------



## laurange (8 Décembre 2011)

Salut,
je ne sais pas si elle est universelle mais il y a une app Facebook Messenger dédiée au chat


----------



## Azergoth (8 Décembre 2011)

Bizarrement, ce matin, elle est revenue... :s décidément , je ne comprends pas tout sur l'iPad...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

... Et repartie... Visiblement, elle ne reste que lors du premier boot de l'application...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (9 Décembre 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Salut,
> je ne sais pas si elle est universelle mais il y a une app Facebook Messenger dédiée au chat



effectivement, l'application Facebook Messenger est bien plus utile que la fonction Messenger sur l'application Facebook elle-même


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Maintenant j'utilise imo, gratuit et hyper pratique!


----------

